# Just back from vets



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Magic went into labour this morning ..

but she was struggling so took her to the vets and they thought she only had one baby and it had grown to big so gave her injections to strengthen the womb to try and help, but it still wouldn't budge, so went to the emergency vet, and he said she has to be sectioned, when they sectioned they found out there was actually 3 babies, and 2 had tried to come out at the same time and thats what caused the problem, and the other baby was to small, the babies died, I got Magic spayed while she was in as don't want to put her through this again , 

she has 10 stitches, has started eating a little and is drinking, has done a pee, but not pooped yet, got to give her a solution every hour untill she poops, 

get well vibes welcome , 

getting smokey the chop soon as well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that . I hope Magic's ok


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

im so sorry she lost the babies hun .... hope magic is feeling better soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sorry she had problems, but glad she is home. Sending healing vibes your way


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but glad she's doing better now. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

She's been eating a little bit through the night, but still not pooped , and thats not a good sign , leaving for the vets in a few mins for her follow up hope its good news :crying:


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

just back from vets, vet said she's looking great nice and bright , gave her another dose of antibiotics and a jag to get her guts moving, so just to keep an eye on her to see when she starts pooping , she gets her stitches out on a week on tuesday , then once she's feeling better gonna properly bond her and Smokey , any advice on that welcome ?

vet said not to get smokey the snip as since Magic has already been spayed we don't need him done


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope Magic is feeling better and well done for spotting the problem early enough!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> vet said not to get smokey the snip as since Magic has already been spayed we don't need him done


Thats bad advice on your vets part. An un-neutered buck can and will pester a spayed doe and you could end up with fighting rabbits.

Im glad she's feeling better, and i hope she continues to improve.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for smokey, this must have been really upsetting for you and very stressful and tiring for her, well done for spotting the signs and taking her to the vets asap

I agree with nonnie not only will he stink he will drive smokey mad and they will just end up fighting


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its a shame you didnt listen to advice in the first place and save you and your rabbit all that stress. 

Im glad Magic is ok and as the others said your vet has given you very bad advice, thats all magic needs is smokey to keep mounting her and for them to have a fight.

Once their hormones have settled post neuter bond them and enjoy them as pets.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to say I'm with Crofty on this one. You've put your rabbits life in danger for some cute babies that never even made it into the world when everyone on here told you it was a bad idea as Magic had come from a petshop. I hope you've learned a valuable lesson from this. Sorry to be so harsh but it does need to be said.

I also hope Magic will be ok after all this. Fingers crossed she pulls through.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with crofty too... you're really lucky that the stress in itself didn't damage magic as stress can be fatal for rabbits.

Glad magic is ok and I really hope she makes a full recovery  

If you do want some cute baby rabbits then speak to your local rescues as unwanted litters come in all the time


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to agree, it was a risk that really didnt need to be taken with Magic, which is why we all said it wasnt a good idea, you have been very lucky so far that she has survived the stress of it.

That said, I am very very glad that Magic is ok, and that she is now spayed. 
Smokey will need to be neutered too, then they can be a vey happy husband and wife 

Fingers crossed that she continues to get better 

*Heidi*


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

hey, im so sorry to hear about magic, hope she is doing better now.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

kendal said:


> hey, im so sorry to hear about magic, hope she is doing better now.


yeh she is alot better now, started eating her proper food again , and started doing the toilet


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im also with Crofty and the others, your girl wasnt due til after mine and mine arent due til weds and fri so obviously mated them alot earlier than you said.
Just wish people would understand breeding isnt all about cute and fluffy babies! its hard work physically and emotionally! Im glad she has been neutered.

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

She is ALOt better this morning, been eating her pellets and left a pile in the litter tray , and she is hopping about like nothing has happened


and yes I have learned my lesson 


going to get get Smokey neutered as well within the next few weeks 

then going to bong them properly .. any tips on that would be appreciated


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww the poor things. But glad she is alot better.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope your bunny feels a lot better soon bless her, thinking she'll be pretty confused about now.
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just want to say keep an eye on her boobies as she may produce milk and get mastitas.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Just want to say keep an eye on her boobies as she may produce milk and get mastitas.


ok will do, thanks


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

yay I found the thread  

I'm sorry to hear she had so much trouble having her little babies, what a shame  I think you have done the best thing in getting her spayed now and i'm sure she will be fine as soon as she has fully recovered. Just make sure she gets lots of cuddles when shes fit again


----------



## nicky1234 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your poor bunny. Its always a risk when mating up rabbits, especially smaller breeds. 

Don't get too worked up about other people's comments of 'you shouldnt have mated her up'. Everyone is quick to judge. You said you've learnt your lesson now, mating up bunnies just for a cute litter or to try to make money doesnt work, but everyone starts somewhere - they all had to too!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

nicky1234 said:


> Sorry to hear about your poor bunny. Its always a risk when mating up rabbits, especially smaller breeds.
> 
> Don't get too worked up about other people's comments of 'you shouldnt have mated her up'. Everyone is quick to judge. You said you've learnt your lesson now, mating up bunnies just for a cute litter or to try to make money doesnt work, but everyone starts somewhere - they all had to too!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

nicky1234 said:


> Sorry to hear about your poor bunny. Its always a risk when mating up rabbits, especially smaller breeds.
> 
> Don't get too worked up about other people's comments of 'you shouldnt have mated her up'. Everyone is quick to judge. You said you've learnt your lesson now, mating up bunnies just for a cute litter or to try to make money doesnt work, but everyone starts somewhere - they all had to too!


I'm sorry but unless you know the full story here please keep your opinion to yourself. This matter was sorted and doesn't need to be resurfaced.

Disclaimer: Yes I'm in a bitchy mood today.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sending a dash of sparkle in Magic's direction... hope she's doing well xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

nicky1234 said:


> Sorry to hear about your poor bunny. Its always a risk when mating up rabbits, especially smaller breeds.
> 
> Don't get too worked up about other people's comments of 'you shouldnt have mated her up'. Everyone is quick to judge. You said you've learnt your lesson now, mating up bunnies just for a cute litter or to try to make money doesnt work, but everyone starts somewhere - they all had to too!


Well this was sorted, god knows why you have tried to drag this up again???????????????????????

This lady got alot of respect from people here and i even offered to help find a good breeding pair of buns if she wanted them.


----------

